# Der Baaauer ;-) 2007...



## SonMiko (28. November 2006)

Ja die Überschrift sagt es schon...
http://derbauer.de/
auf seiner Seite protzt unser Bauer mit geilen Sounds und Effekten die auf
die kommende Seite 2007 Bauer V.6 aufmerksam machen sollen...
Ich bin gespannt... Behalten wir es im Auge ...


----------



## Tobias Menzel (29. November 2006)

... wenn ichs nicht besser wüsste, würd ich sagen, Du willst jetzt Werbung für die Seite machen. ^^
.


----------



## oaki (29. November 2006)

hehe, naja, haette jetzt rein von dem was du geschrieben hast ein bisschen mehr erwartet...


----------



## SonMiko (29. November 2006)

Naja, es soll ja eher eine Diskussionsrunde sein...
Ich bin gespannt auf die Techniken und das Layout - viel kann man ja derzeit nicht dazu sagen was da läuft. Sieht interessant aus, mal schauen wie es wird.
Nein Werbung wohl eher nicht, aber wir alle haben ja so Unsere Favoriten,
und der Stil gefällt mir eben einfach. Etwas bombastisch aber ok.
Wenn sich etwas auf der Seite tut, oder wenn sie überhaupt fertig ist,
kann man hier ja wunderbar alles diskutieren und wieder gegenchecken in wie weit
man "da mit kommt" und es theoretisch hätte selber machen können...
So quasi für das gute Gewissen hehe...


----------



## Tobias Menzel (29. November 2006)

Hi,

nun ja - die Seite wird immer wieder als _die_ Referenz in der Welt der Flashseiten angegeben, wobei ich nicht unbedingt sagen kann, dass dort besonders revolutionäre _Flash_- und _AS_-Techniken zum Einsatz kommen - zumindest nicht sofort offensichtlich. Das Design ist natürlich recht edel, aber die meisten Effekte sind im Studio produzierte Einzelbildanimationen (was man auch an den Ladezeiten sieht) oder eben Effektsounds.

Ich sehe - um beim Thema Flashprogramming fürs Web zu bleiben - eher hohe Dynamik bei geringen Dateigrößen/Ladezeiten als "Kür" an, und da gibt es m.E. im Netz bessere Beispiele. 

Da es hier um Meinungen und nicht um Fachfragen geht, verschiebe ich den Thread mal auf Verdacht in die Creative-Lounge. 

Gruß
.


----------



## SonMiko (29. November 2006)

Okay Danke Tobias ;-)
Ah nochwas, hast du konkrete Beispiele die du möglicherweise auch als Referenz einsetzt? Würde mich echt interessieren... Also jetzt keine "nicelooking-pages" sondern Seiten wo echt effiziens drin steckt und (wahrscheinlich) guter Code...

Besten Gruß aus Aachen...


----------



## Tobias Menzel (29. November 2006)

@SonMiko: Aus dem Stehgreif kann ich Dir leider keine nennen, aber in unserem Thread "Cool Sites" findet sich durchaus so manches Schmankerl. 

Gruß
.


----------



## SonMiko (29. November 2006)

Ja...
Da sind wirklich ein paar tolle bei, kenne die schon...
Na mal schauen ;-). Danke Tobias.


----------

